# my starcraft camper



## darrenxjr (Nov 23, 2011)

hi all new to the forum , just thought id say hello and show you my camper its a work in progress so bare with me.




ive also got a blog type site with tones of stuff on that im working on at moment , starcraft , mk1 1973 capri etc
take a look you might find it interesting.
the starcraft is a complete rebuild from ground up
ive had campers along time and love the freedom of wild camping , if you look on the blog your see some of my past campers ive restored .

heres my site

STARCRAFT* MOTORHOME - home


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 23, 2011)

Youve done some great projects to date...I'm sure the starcraft will be fantastic when complete. :welcome:


----------



## Sparks (Nov 23, 2011)

I read your Starcraft pages ages ago and kept going back for updates but there were none. Have you stopped work on it? Or simply not updated the site?


----------



## cooljules (Nov 23, 2011)

i had one of those 2 years ago.    i had a nice German T3, but after 2 months was hit by a drunk driver, so with the ins money i got a starcraft from Bolton (fitted with a diesel engine)   the gearbox exploded while bring it back over the woodhead past. 

i kept it on my neighbours drive, and some time later, me and the (ex) missis put a friend up, who was really upset as his wife ran off with some.    anyway 4 days later i caught him and her in the startcraft and she ran off with him..

after that i could never go in it, so stuck it on ebay.  i ended up swopping it with a former owner (and i get his LT35 which i use now)  mine was actually a genuine build by the Ford guys, and not a kit conversion, and mine went to Africa to show it off.

have fun with it, i really liked the design and looks it drew (until the above happened)


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 23, 2011)

*starcraft*



Sparks said:


> I read your Starcraft pages ages ago and kept going back for updates but there were none. Have you stopped work on it? Or simply not updated the site?



hi progress is slow but i do update the site from time to time


----------



## bangermoose (Nov 23, 2011)

*Starcraft*

hi, just stumbled across this site, ive had a starcraft for about 5 years now, been all over the place in it and pretty much always wild camping, you're doing a good job on that one!


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 23, 2011)

*starcraft*



cooljules said:


> i had one of those 2 years ago.    i had a nice German T3, but after 2 months was hit by a drunk driver, so with the ins money i got a starcraft from Bolton (fitted with a diesel engine)   the gearbox exploded while bring it back over the woodhead past.
> 
> i kept it on my neighbours drive, and some time later, me and the (ex) missis put a friend up, who was really upset as his wife ran off with some.    anyway 4 days later i caught him and her in the startcraft and she ran off with him..
> 
> ...



what a awfull story or perhaps it was a good thing if she was like that , no offence meant.
have you got any pics of it , i could see


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 23, 2011)

*starcraft*



bangermoose said:


> hi, just stumbled across this site, ive had a starcraft for about 5 years now, been all over the place in it and pretty much always wild camping, you're doing a good job on that one!



hi ive never actually driven one , what they like , have you had any problems i should be aware off?
have you got any pics i could have a look at


----------



## cooljules (Nov 23, 2011)

darrenxjr said:


> what a awfull story or perhaps it was a good thing if she was like that , no offence meant.
> have you got any pics of it , i could see


just taken a look on this pc, cant find any pics, will check the other pc later, i had a good few.

the person i got it off, was a HUGE C&Western fan, so had american decals all over.   

well it took me a long time to get over that, esp as she loved to rub my face in it and cause me no end of problems for over a year afterward(i had to laugh when he left her months later......as she had ran out of money, her compansation for when we was hit by a drunk driver)

i started a post earlier, which you might find interesting (or not lol). 

what engine is yours?


----------



## jeffscarborough (Nov 23, 2011)

darrenxjr said:


> what a awfull story or perhaps it was a good thing if she was like that , no offence meant.
> have you got any pics of it , i could see



That just sounds so wrong.....:lol-053:


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 23, 2011)

*starcraft*



jeffscarborough said:


> That just sounds so wrong.....:lol-053:



opps see what you mean , really should read my posts more carfully.:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 23, 2011)

*starcraft*



cooljules said:


> just taken a look on this pc, cant find any pics, will check the other pc later, i had a good few.
> 
> the person i got it off, was a HUGE C&Western fan, so had american decals all over.
> 
> ...




its the 2lt pinto engine , have a look at the site its all on there


----------



## bangermoose (Nov 23, 2011)

darrenxjr said:


> hi ive never actually driven one , what they like , have you had any problems i should be aware off?
> have you got any pics i could have a look at




yeah they drive fine as long as your not in a hurry! mine is in need of some TLC at the moment as I havnt done much on it for a while, and had a lot of use out of it this year. i havnt had any specific issues, had to stick a new engine in, but the 2.0 pintos are usually fine, you seem to know your stuff from looking at that website so will be fine, just the usual issues associated with an older car i would say


----------



## ourglenard (Nov 25, 2011)

Ace WS M8!! I LOVE the look of the Starcrafts! Bid to £2K on the Green Diesel one on Your 'Other Starcrafts' Page but it went for > £2.5K......t'other 2.0 Petrol one nr. Islington went for around £1200.00 which sounded pretty good (tho' did n't view that one).
Highly admirable, painstaking work You're doing! Hope to see it 'in the flesh' (..metal...fibreglass...!) somewhere......take it to 'Henge....?


----------



## Firefox (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, come down the  henge sometime! I love the Starcrafts. Fully featured coachbuilt layout but very handy size.

I wonder if this would sell today based on a more modern chassis. I am sure there would be some sales.


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 25, 2011)

*starcraft*



ourglenard said:


> Ace WS M8!! I LOVE the look of the Starcrafts! Bid to £2K on the Green Diesel one on Your 'Other Starcrafts' Page but it went for > £2.5K......t'other 2.0 Petrol one nr. Islington went for around £1200.00 which sounded pretty good (tho' did n't view that one).
> Highly admirable, painstaking work You're doing! Hope to see it 'in the flesh' (..metal...fibreglass...!) somewhere......take it to 'Henge....?



cheers , its takeing a long time but dont want to comprimise on quality , and have to save to do a bit at a time .
may be some time yet before im able to go anywhere in it though but when finnished there will be now where safe :drive:


----------



## darrenxjr (Nov 25, 2011)

*starcraft*



Firefox said:


> Yes, come down the  henge sometime! I love the Starcrafts. Fully featured coachbuilt layout but very handy size.
> 
> I wonder if this would sell today based on a more modern chassis. I am sure there would be some sales.



got to be honest if i had sat back and thought about it a little before starting  i would have made it front wheel drive with a modern vw diesel.
this would have given me a lot more options on rear axle design.

as for coachbuilt layout , not many people realise just how much space is actualy in these , did you know that including the lutton there 16feet long inside and the main bed will be roughly 7feet long by 5 feet wide , now there arnt many coach builts with those sort of dimensions , most vans are no where near 7 feet wide.:sleep-027:


----------

